# Post your Gingerbread screen shots



## SolarRays (Jun 16, 2011)

O.K. people, who's messing w/ their Galaxy S & what's it look like? One of the many things I like about Sammy is the fact their framework is so open & enjoyable to edit, really makes it hard to switch to another device until I know it will be a Sammy. I know, I know, the dual cores are so much better in so many ways, but if your carrier is limited (as is my case), then you have to do what it takes to make it work for you. So for all you holding out as long as you can - here is what I do to make my phone as appealing as possible.

I take no credit for the actually png's, or the setup of xml's or the actual rom layout - I'm merely a "Png Pirate" - I enjoy "swapping out" & rearranging things to suit my themes. Notice the "Glass Look" - been using that style since my WinMo days. I've used every color icon I have from about 6 different roms including mtd & froyo & have mixed multiple framework files - and it still works flawlessly & I mean all of it!

I do not dislike any of the hard work that the devs have done in making their themes ready to use, my only intent is to learn through trial & error by editing & will give credit wherever & whenever necessary. Thank you to all who have helped make the Mez what it is.

So post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

cm7 ics theme


----------



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> cm7 ics theme


I'm curious...what is that widget with your apps and the battery bar in it...looks awesome!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

If you don't list your theme/widgets when you post your screenies, this thread will be 90% this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
#justsayin


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a tweaked CM7 lockscreen and minimalistic weather widget.


----------



## SolarRays (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's some Go Launcher using D. Visualizer & Folder Organizer

I call this my "Ninja mode", all icons hidden but dock has 5 swipe icons & 2 rows. Wallpaper is active - ie. Sun is browser, planets are dialer & messaging etc.


----------

